# kovachii "Big Boy"



## theorchidzone (Oct 4, 2016)

Never fails to amaze. Just opened. Probably 4N.
I've posted this one a few times here, FB, website. Sometimes, it shows deformation, but not this year!
Plant is already holding pods. 
Would love to cross it to a kovachii with somewhat more intense color.

https://www.facebook.com/theorchidz...992741918121/1256039284446794/?type=3&theater


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2016)

Yay kovachii!


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 4, 2016)

Absolutely stunning, John!


----------



## eteson (Oct 4, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2016)

Amazing.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 4, 2016)

Near perfect shape. Awesome to see this.


----------



## abax (Oct 4, 2016)

'Big Boy' is a rather fine name for this beauty. The color
is superb as is...lovely.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 5, 2016)

What about crossing this with your besseae “Mega”?


----------



## theorchidzone (Oct 5, 2016)

Luckily "Mega" is in spike! And that is one of my plans.
The remake of FS with the FCC/AOS kovachii and besseae "Mega" has been one of my best sellers. So your thinking is spot on.
JC




Linus_Cello said:


> What about crossing this with your besseae “Mega”?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2016)

massive!


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 5, 2016)

Very impressive!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 5, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## OR.O (Oct 5, 2016)

no words to describe! can't wait to know the NS when it will be ready


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 5, 2016)

Are there flasks being made of this crossed with another kovachii?

Absolutely breathtaking!!!

David


----------



## theorchidzone (Oct 5, 2016)

Definitely. kovachii flasks are tricky in our experience, but indeed they are coming.



orchidman77 said:


> Are there flasks being made of this crossed with another kovachii?
> 
> Absolutely breathtaking!!!
> 
> David


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 5, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> Definitely. kovachii flasks are tricky in our experience, but indeed they are coming.



Wonderful! So glad that flasks of this species are becoming available again...it seems like awhile since they've been on the market. I check your eBay offerings pretty regularly so I'll be looking forward to some new things in the pipeline...

David


----------



## theorchidzone (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks. I think all growers have difficulty with them in flask. Evidence being you don't see them available. If they were easy, there would be a ton on the market given the potential price. 

My flaskers tried a lot of different iterations. We get them to grow.



orchidman77 said:


> Wonderful! So glad that flasks of this species are becoming available again...it seems like awhile since they've been on the market. I check your eBay offerings pretty regularly so I'll be looking forward to some new things in the pipeline...
> 
> David


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 5, 2016)

Glad it's working! Any update on Big Boy?

David


----------



## emydura (Oct 5, 2016)

Stunning John

I stumbled on a photo of this roth John. What's the breeding? Any darker and it would be black.


https://www.facebook.com/theorchidzone/photos/pcb.1173857682664955/1173857255998331/?type=3&theater


----------



## theorchidzone (Oct 5, 2016)

This is Z7135. Chester Hill X Wide Horizon.
"Chester Hill" parent is from a selfing of the "Chester Hill" FCC, an older FCC.
Wide Horizon is from OZ breeding. [Rex X Mt Millais, I believe]
We have bloomed a couple hundred of Z7135 at least, and it has been good but not stellar grex, although still very high quality.
OK, OK, OK, then "boom" this one comes out. The unpredictability makes orchid breeding so much fun.
There is another dark one, although not quite as much, from the same grex around the same time that has six flowers. Should be very close on the FB stream.
Anyway this one is carrying pods.
JC



emydura said:


> Stunning John
> 
> I stumbled on a photo of this roth John. What's the breeding? Any darker and it would be black.
> 
> ...


----------



## abax (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh my goodness, it's airborne and beautiful. The petal
stance is wonderful.


----------



## emydura (Oct 6, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> This is Z7135. Chester Hill X Wide Horizon.
> "Chester Hill" parent is from a selfing of the "Chester Hill" FCC, an older FCC.
> Wide Horizon is from OZ breeding. [Rex X Mt Millais, I believe]
> We have bloomed a couple hundred of Z7135 at least, and it has been good but not stellar grex, although still very high quality.
> ...



Thanks John. That sure is a special roth.


----------



## John M (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow! Those petals are amazing.......Congratulations!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 6, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> Luckily "Mega" is in spike! And that is one of my plans.
> The remake of FS with the FCC/AOS kovachii and besseae "Mega" has been one of my best sellers. So your thinking is spot on.
> JC



I was thinking more that bessae "mega" and this KV may be both tetraploid, so a 4N FS would have lots of potential for future breeding (in addition to being a good seller).


----------



## theorchidzone (Oct 6, 2016)

I agree on making a 4N FS! 
But gotta sell them too.
JC


----------



## JasonG (Oct 6, 2016)

Pre order?


----------



## theorchidzone (Oct 9, 2016)

For those who want to know, measurements are about 16 and 9. I didn't measure the rest.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## eteson (Oct 10, 2016)

John if you want I can test it for polyploidy. You only need nail polish and tape to take the samples.


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2016)

Fantastic!! 

I have a few plants in sheath this year (grow fast), but one has already aborted, and I suspect it will be the same for a second one. I hope the last one in new sheath will finally bloom. 
What could be wrong? Too cool? too much light? too dry? too much or too little feeding?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 11, 2016)

Paul said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> I have a few plants in sheath this year (grow fast), but one has already aborted, and I suspect it will be the same for a second one. I hope the last one in new sheath will finally bloom.
> What could be wrong? Too cool? too much light? too dry? too much or too little feeding?



kovachi often abort their first spikes.


----------

